# Non-smoking resorts



## JPD (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it possible to add a check box in resort reviews, weather a resort is smoking/non-smoking? In the past I have been to resorts that reaked of cigarettes, as soon as you walked into the room your skin would start burning. This is a health risk for me. This will give a member the choice of going to a resort and finding out too late that thier rooms are not cleaned that well. I have been staying at Vacation Village at parkway (orlando) for the last few years because of the no smoking in rooms policy. I understand many resorts are starting to go no smoking in rooms. The only way to find them right now is to read all the resort desciption.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2009)

we can make the description say whatever we want it to, but im not sure how to identify smoking vs non smoking...what if the resort has both types of rooms?


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 31, 2009)

*Then it's not...*



TUGBrian said:


> ...what if the resort has both types of rooms?


Then it isn't considered non-smoking

If the resort is considered "non-smoking" then smoking it not permitted in any of the rooms or common rooms. I know that the Kauai Marriott is non-smoking. I believe that most the U.S. Marriott's are non-smoking.

http://www.marriott.com/marriott.mi?page=smokefree


----------



## bhrungo (Mar 31, 2009)

We will be staying at the Westin Princeville, and it says non-smoking resort.  Does this mean you *can* smoke on your balcony?  Or not anywhere?
My dad will be staying with us and he is a smoker, I figured I better find out ahead of time or he will freak....thanks!


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 31, 2009)

*Check with the resort in advance..*



bhrungo said:


> Does this mean you *can* smoke on your balcony?



Not allowed on the balconies at the Marriott.  I think there are three "designated" areas at the Kauai Marriott out and away from the building where smokers congregate.

I'd call the Westin Princeville and ask them about their smoking policies.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> We will be staying at the Westin Princeville, and it says non-smoking resort.  Does this mean you *can* smoke on your balcony?  Or not anywhere?
> My dad will be staying with us and he is a smoker, I figured I better find out ahead of time or he will freak....thanks!




Hawaii has pretty strict smoking rules - I don't believe he can smoke on the lanai or near any building.


----------

